# Black & Decker Shell Baker



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I got one at a thrift store today.

I really wasn't paying attention. I opened it up and found a instruction manual. I didn't look at it very closely, I only seen that there were recipes for doughnuts in the booklet. I was THRILLED. DH loves plain doughnuts. I thought I was in business.

I get home and hand the sack to DH. LOL. He says "A shell baker?" I said "No, a doughnut maker, look at the manual." He says "Look at the name on the machine."

I was crestfallen.

I got a shell baker with a doughnut book instruction booklet. 

The only thing I can do now is try the recipes in the shell baker. I have no clue what will happen. 

Anyone have a Black & Decker shell baker and can tell me if doughnuts can be made in it?


----------

